# Kate & the Fishface



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I am usually so bad at these, but since keeping Michael is going to be a retraining for me, I want a place to write down info and post pictures. He's the first since Jack, my beautiful male betta who made it home from college with me--the last one--and passed away a year after.

My new baby is Michael:









This is his current setup:









Today I'll be doing a water change. I'm planning to get bottled water after work to do the change with as I have well water and am not too comfortable with it. I did use it at first, but only after leaving it out sans fish, running the filter, and adding conditioner.

I also ordered my API Master test kit yesterday; I currently have strips to use, but prefer a liquid kit. I am hoping it'll be here today as I ordered it through Amazon Prime 2-day.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought a five gallon today. I know it wasn't necessary, but I desperately wanted to give him more space and I just broke down and bought the tank. Unfortunately, this means I am without a doubt not able to spend any more money on him this month, but I'm glad I did it--the filter is nice, I can use my air pump for 2 small stones, and I was able to put in all of his plants (finally!) along with a moss ball.

I'm kicking myself a little for not having kept the boxes to some of the other gear--I'd return it--but I figure, if nothing else, I have back up equipment. 

I did a hefty water change today.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What a cute fishy face he has! Awesome pet names


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! 

His tank is up to 82 degrees this morning--I left the heater plugged in overnight--and he doesn't seem bothered by the filter, which I liked at first and am now investigating baffles because the water bottle one I made doesn't seem to be helping too terribly much.

His color is continuing to come in on his fins: mostly iridescent but there seems to be a little pink along his anal fin.

Of course, because this is a new tank, I'm still worrying myself about him. I put in stress coat just to cover my bases and today I'm going to pick up some neutral regulator.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

*Filter Baffle*

I'm proud of myself--made a baffle today via the water bottle instructions on the forum plus a foam pad, then made a hammock.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I set the light on a timer Saturday and so far so good. I need to get one for the heater, since having both the incandescent and the heater on during the day heats the water over 82; I've been unplugging the heater during the day, but I worry about the day I'm running late for work and forget.

I ordered NLS surface feeder .8 pellets last night and I should have them by wednesday. I was contemplating the betta formula, but the price difference was enough that, as I'm saving up for a gravel vacuum, I went with the surface feeder. There are also a few breeders that seem to like it so fingers crossed that Michael likes it.

His fins have definitely grown since I brought him home, and the coloring is growing so beautiful: there's a hint of red along the base of his anal fin and caudal fins, but for the most part he's just iridescent with spots of black here and there. I believe he's a Marble from the coloration, but I'm not entirely sure.  I know for sure he's a HMDT.

I think I need to ban myself from aquabid: there's so many beautiful bettas! I want a black and a chocolate, a rosetail, and a halfmoon. But alas, I've no place I could put them unless I divided Michael's tank and after the disaster that was one of my divided tanks in college (I still don't know what killed my fish and my frogs) I will never do that again. I'll call them my dream fish for now and maybe one day I can set up a room with a couple of five gallons and the cats and I can enjoy FishTV.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

So after realizing that part of my issues lately with visual stimulation came from the tank gravel plus the knowledge that neither Michael nor his tankmate Toothless went in the tiki hut, I redid the tank. I'm hoping that if the tear I found in his fin yesterday was caused by any of the previous objects in the tank, that it'll heal now as I've completely changed things up: new smooth pots, silk and silicone plants, a second moss ball...

I'm planning to replace the red/brown/green one with one that's green-only and add a few smaller plants.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He is so pretty!! I love his tank 
I wouldn't use bottled water, it lacks minerals that fish need to be healthy and fight off infection.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> He is so pretty!! I love his tank
> I wouldn't use bottled water, it lacks minerals that fish need to be healthy and fight off infection.


Thank you!

I have gone back to using some tap water. I have well water and it's pretty hard, so I'm using a little of both to manage that issue though I do have some neutral regulator to try to soften it with. Just makes me nervous since I live on the bottom of a hill and after a hard rain the water turns colors; kind of need a back up supply. 

Updated the tank (again, but this is how it's going to stay from now on) with a few more plants, and I'm planning to get one more marimo ball. I've also decided that, eventually, I'd like to buy a 10 gallon. Not now, obviously, but sometime in the spring next year. Right now, I need to save money and feed my cats.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I've been overfeeding Michael. :/ Inadvertently but I still feel like an idiot; he's been eating the frog's food off the bottom of the tank. So I figure after a 24 hour fast, I'll cut him down to 3 pellets in the morning and 2 at night along with his occasional bloodworm or shrimp.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for an impossible case, so, erm... Say hi to Fawkes.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Omg! D':
Poor baby!!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

He's looking a touch better today, Teeney--the red is coming in on his fins--so fingers and toes crossed! 

Michael blew his first bubble nest today! I may have done a little dance when I saw it.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Alas, Fawkes didn't make it. :-( Poor guy was warm at least, and had food and plants to hide in.

After Fawkes passed away, I went to Petco to pick up a few plants to add to the tank for Michael and though I told myself I shouldn't, I looked at the bettas. I went back and forth over a red and gold halfmoon, a blue delta tail, and a red veil tail until I decided that the red guy was totally mine--so spry and full of life--and I fell. (I'm such a sucker for a pretty face.) I waited a few days to name him and decided on Milton Dolce; he settled into the QT without an issue, ate and was merry.

Woke up this morning and tested the water since my ammonia alarm was alerting me. It was too high so I did a 50% change at 5:30 this morning and it's back where it's supposed to be.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awe I'm so sorry for your loss  

Your new boy is a cutie!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, Teeney. I'd known it was a low chance I could bring Fawkes around, but I'd really hoped he'd make it. :-( I miss him.

He really is and man, is he energetic! He darts everywhere.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

It's not fish-related but I have to share that I changed my own tire today. :-D


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

So I think I'm going to swap over to a sponge filter from the HOB. Granted I love my HOB and it's quiet, but I think the sponge filter would be better for my aquakids in the long run.

I'm planning a large cleaning/rearranging for this weekend that I'm all excited for with more live plants; I managed to find small mopani driftwood pieces at a shop in NH while I was visiting a friend so I will be adding Anubias to them with cotton thread. I also got a new adjustable heater that will be a better option during the winter than the pre-set heaters I'd bought before I'd realized that's what they were. (There's 2 in the 10 gallon and together, they barely heat the tank to 78. I'm not pleased with my ignorance.)


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Just a couple of photos showing the new, final tank setup--the driftwood I wanted has been added, my 2 preset heaters replaced with an adjustable (huzzah!), and the plants divided up better. Also, Michael and Milton.

The water is definitely getting colored from the wood tannins and the IAL and I love it. I think it looks so pretty with that tinge and I know it's good for them.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

u defintely have some new fin growth going on there with your red one, good job! the tanks look great. one day when I hit the lotto ima redo all of sushi's stuff but hes seems content for now, hes a pretty spoiled little guy considering mama's budget and all his other "siblings" lol


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> u defintely have some new fin growth going on there with your red one, good job! the tanks look great. one day when I hit the lotto ima redo all of sushi's stuff but hes seems content for now, hes a pretty spoiled little guy considering mama's budget and all his other "siblings" lol


Thank you and he definitely does--I've been monitoring him for a while and every day there's a teensy bit more. :-D I totally understand the budget thing too: I'm going on one because between the fishfaces and the cats and my having to reduce my hours at work... yeah, they're all going to have to live with being a little less spoiled.

And that said: I may have gone into Petco today with the intention of researching the price of hermit crab supplies. I came home with Balthazar instead. *faceplam* Like pringles, these little fish are. But given I am now at capacity, well, no more fish will be residing in my apartment; we're maxed out on space.

I wanted to set up the 5 gallon, but I had less space on my dresser than I thought I did. There is some finagling I could do, but instead I set up my 3 gallon KK with a heater and a 3i whisper filter, and I would be lying if I said I expected to move him up any time soon--I just don't have the space right now as I'm cleaning out my entire apartment and remodeling. (Less than 250sq feet and I've got more than I need. Most of it is going to charity, the rest in the trash.) I'm thinking after the holidays I'll look into modifying his arrangement by, perhaps, getting a 20L and dividing it to hold the boys and maybe a girl.

By the way, the clear stones came from Michaels. 6.99$ for 3 pounds. With a 40% coupon I had, it cost me a little over 4$ for them. Since I'm now on a strict budget, this ate into my luxury money, along with the purchase of the filter and little urn pot, and, you know, him, but, oh well, I won't go to the movies and I'll eat out of my parents fridge for a few days.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

hahaha yeah they are like pringles, Im already thinking of getting a divided tank so I can add a 2nd one but Ima prob have to wait till after the holidays for that. what heater are u using in this newest tank? is it one u have used before and trust not to fry your fish cuz thats what Im struggling with right now since Sushi is only in a 2gal right now


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I was using it in the other tank--it's one of the preset ones that I dislike but until I have the money for a better adjustable one, it does do the job--and yup, I trust it. It's a tetra brand, was extremely cheap on Amazon, and it's rated for 2-10 gallons. Granted I was using 2 heaters in the 10 to get it to the right temp, but it works fine in the 3 gallon by itself. Still want a better one, just not all that upset using it in a smaller tank.

And I love that your fish's name is Sushi! Awesome!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> I was using it in the other tank--it's one of the preset ones that I dislike but until I have the money for a better adjustable one, it does do the job--and yup, I trust it. It's a tetra brand, was extremely cheap on Amazon, and it's rated for 2-10 gallons. Granted I was using 2 heaters in the 10 to get it to the right temp, but it works fine in the 3 gallon by itself. Still want a better one, just not all that upset using it in a smaller tank.
> 
> And I love that your fish's name is Sushi! Awesome!


Yeah Im a little leery of the preset ones in a small tank, I have a couple Im eyeballing right now but I know I need to hurry and choose b/c hes been fine in this TX heat (my house stays around 75 with ac on) but fall is right around the corner so ima need to start warming him up a bit cuz I dont run my house heater much cuz it dries out my skin/hair/sinuses so I just bundle up a bit but poor Sush will freeze like that....oh yeah I thought i was being clever but I have seen that name a few times on here since I got him so I guess not lol If I get another Ima name him Chumlee (like chum bait...and the guy from pawn stars). My father in law is a big fisherman and hes always teasing me about what a great lure Sushi would make


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the name Chumlee! That's a great name for a little fishface, especially because it'd make me think of the guy from Pawn Stars. (Love that show!)

I moved Balthazar into the 5.5 gallon--I was having too hard a time heating the 3 gallon, not to mention feeding and checking on him. I also wanted to install the sponge filter and the size of the tank and the filter just wasn't compatible; the Whisper 3i will stay with the 3 gallon for when my friend babysits my frogs for me this November. Anyway, the move stressed him some, and today was the first time he's really eaten, I feel terrible about the stress but I feel better that he's in a nice big tank with a good heater.

Currently, his tank is set for an "ethereal" theme. Since he's named for the angel from the show _Supernatural_, I decided to have some fun with his tank. I did away with the brown urn, added a kerr glass jar, a yellow glass cup, swapped the purple and pink plants for all green, and added a marimo ball as well as two small pieces of driftwood.

And a photo of my third fish kid.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

looks great! thats another reason I want to upgrade Sushi's tank, u can put better stuff in a bigger tank  I've tried to make his as fun as I can for now but once I get a little extra cash (whats that lol) ima have to get him some new diggs. Im probably gonna get one I can divide so I can have 2 pretty boys.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks! And I know--what's extra cash?--it's so hard to get them the things you want but hey, they've certainly got a better life than being stuck in a cup in the store. I totally want to see if you get get one you can divide! Bet it'll be awesome! :-D


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while, so the update: I have acquired a female and this, of course, means I need to think about the tank situation since I'm getting attached to the little lady. The best solution I can think of is to divide the 10 gallon three ways, and give her the 5.5 gallon. This of course means I'll be needing to pick up some more plants and another piece of mopani wood, but it's that or buy another tank and I just can't afford it right now. :/

Honestly, I feel a little overwhelmed having taken her home, but I was watching her get beaten up by a tetra, resting on the filter, and hiding every where she could find a spot and I just knew I couldn't leave her. I'd planned to adopt her out, but she's so sweet and I love her already... I guess I should have seen this coming, with how I've been looking at all the girls lately.

Anyway, I figure I just wanted to put this down where I could work out what I'm going to do with the tanks since financially, I'm a little tight these next few months.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I've done a lot of thinking lately, and decided to rescue a halfmoon male from petsmart whom was missing most of his fins. He was gray and had stress lines; yeah, I'm a bleeding heart.

However, he's the straw that broke the camel's back: I have to rehome the little ones I'd planned to rehome from the start and ended up claiming as my own. Sadly, I just can't provide them with the conditions I'd like. My therapist even agrees that I'm overwhelmed by the number of pets I have, and I should whittle the number down, and then perhaps rescue and rehome so I can feel like I'm helping without having a horde.

I'm not happy about this, honestly. I love them all and choosing who stays and who has to go to new homes is the hardest thing I have to do; ultimately, I know it's better for them since I'm struggling a little right now, but it still hurts. *sigh*


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do pet rescue out of my tiny little house and its so hard to see them go but at the same time I like knowing thats one less cat/dog thats cold and hungy on the street. remember that You can't change the world by helping a single animal, but you can change the world for that single animal !


----------

